# Router Info/Suggestions



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi! So I have a WRT54GL that is using tomato. Pretty much, is this still a damn good option in terms of performance compared to some of the newer routers available now looking at the (Portal and the WRT32X)? Wondering if it's time to retire it and go with something else. Thanks!


----------



## Kursah (Jun 24, 2018)

That's an old router. 

Before we answer those questions, mind answering a few of mine?


What do you do on your LAN?
Do you rely on this device for WiFi?
Do you have speed complaints or network performance issues?
Is Tomato keeping up-to-date and are you updating?
I'd go with a newer setup for a variety of reasons...but those might not pertain to your needs. I still see a lot of those units alive in the field...mostly with the OEM firmware (*cringes*). 

But let's find out what you do on and need from your network. 

Odds are you should consider replacing it...a device that old is a ticking time bomb reliability wise.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 24, 2018)

Kursah said:


> That's an old router.
> 
> Before we answer those questions, mind answering a few of mine?
> 
> ...


mostly just gaming and streaming, but I'm by myself. i do rely on it for wifi on some devices, console gaming, streaming movies and cell phone. yeah sometimes the speed seems slow or doesn't seem much better than i feel it should be. i keep it up to date.


----------



## _UV_ (Jun 24, 2018)

check this
https://mikrotik.com/products/group/wireless-for-home-and-office

maybe *hAP ac*, less attractive aesthetically, but very well made
fully configurable, rock stable, use any power supply, above regular desktop/"gaming" transmitter power and high sensitivity (you will never lose signal in noisy environment and through walls)

me currently running RB951G-2HnD, since i don't have and not planning to use AC mode next 2-3 years, waiting for 10GE wired setup first


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 24, 2018)

Questions:

Sq Ftage of house:
Budget:
Can run cabling:
Need for advanced services like VoIP,VPN,VLAN,etc:
PoE:

Fill in those for some better recommendations.

But in short I can recommend if you have a smaller place and can't run cables = WRTACS1900 w DDWRT firmware 
If you can run cables = Ubiquiti ERL/ER, UniFi Switch 8 60W/Ubiquiti Unifi AP-AC(Lite or LR) x how many others you'll need.

Notes on a few routers mentioned: WRT32X wasn't a very good performer. Unstable radios and the default firmware is the 3rd worst I've ever tried and I have tested hundreds of routers and even beta tested some. ACS1900 performed a hell of a lot better, and it's cheaper.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2018)

What is your WAN speed you are paying for?

Since you are already using and used to Tomato, I'd recommend another router that can run it.  My personal favorite right now is the ASUS RT-AC3200.  It is a little pricey, but a damn solid router and you can run Tomato on it.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jun 24, 2018)

You can run Merlin or tomato on the Asus ac68u and the T-Mobile branded one is dirt cheap.  

https://www.amazon.com/Dual-Band-Ai...ile+router&dpPl=1&dpID=41ZdsvJOdTL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 24, 2018)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Wondering if it's time to retire it and go with something else.


Yes. 

First, the integrated 4-port Ethernet switch only supports 10/100Mbps networking. That is not likely a problem with Internet access (unless you have fiber) but since you said you do local streaming, that could be a bottleneck. 

Second, it only supports 802.11b/g wireless networking. 11g tops out at 54 Mbps (in theory but not really) and only supports the crowded 2.4GHz band. 11ac tops out at 1000Mbps (1Gbps) and can utilize the less crowded 5GHz band.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2018)

So what you expect?
If the current one is running pretty good and meet your need you dont need to change them


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 24, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> What is your WAN speed you are paying for?
> 
> Since you are already using and used to Tomato, I'd recommend another router that can run it.  My personal favorite right now is the ASUS RT-AC3200.  It is a little pricey, but a damn solid router and you can run Tomato on it.


100mbps, I will check that out. I wanted to see if anyone had any opinions on the Razer Portal.


remixedcat said:


> Questions:
> 
> Sq Ftage of house:
> Budget:
> ...


It's a Small studio so 570 sqft I believe, budget is nothing ridiculous so I hope to spend at most of 150, I was gonna keep it next to my PC and everything else will be wireless but if I can't then I wouldn't mind running a ethernet cable to the PC (I have the cable for it!), don't think I need any of the extra stuff like that, I just want something simple and fast, Don't think I would need PoE but I am interested in knowing which ones will be able to do that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2018)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> 100mbps, I will check that out.



I can almost guarantee you that you aren't actually getting the 100Mbps through your current WRT54GL.  The processor in those is not fast enough to do much more than 30-40Mbps between the LAN and WAN.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 25, 2018)

wouldnt several tin cans and sting work as well as this router?

New routers are cheap, used ones even cheaper. When it comes to network security, being sentimental doesnt work out so well.

Plus new router have better features you can understand and control easier.  I think. 

Used computer shops might even better than Ebay


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 25, 2018)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> 100mbps, I will check that out. I wanted to see if anyone had any opinions on the Razer Portal.
> 
> It's a Small studio so 570 sqft I believe, budget is nothing ridiculous so I hope to spend at most of 150, I was gonna keep it next to my PC and everything else will be wireless but if I can't then I wouldn't mind running a ethernet cable to the PC (I have the cable for it!), don't think I need any of the extra stuff like that, I just want something simple and fast, Don't think I would need PoE but I am interested in knowing which ones will be able to do that.




Either one of the 2 I recommended would work then. Might have to go refurb, but that's not too bad as long as you make sure they are reset. Another good pick is the Netgear nighthawk AC1900 R7000 and put DDWRT or Tomato on it. It's got a semi passable default firmware, but that's it. I would avoid some of the newer netgear's because they are switching over to annapurnia labs for their SoCs and amazon owns that company, and you know their fav number is 1984.. LOL.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 25, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Either one of the 2 I recommended would work then. Might have to go refurb, but that's not too bad as long as you make sure they are reset. Another good pick is the Netgear nighthawk AC1900 R7000 and put DDWRT or Tomato on it. It's got a semi passable default firmware, but that's it. I would avoid some of the newer netgear's because they are switching over to annapurnia labs for their SoCs and amazon owns that company, and you know their fav number is 1984.. LOL.


I'm unknowledgeable about those items. Do they have wifi capabilities? I am always down for trying something I haven't heard of. Would THIS and THIS be the best bang here?

Edit: I lied! I love their amplifi routers! they look really awesome


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 25, 2018)

ER PoE is probably the easier option. the edgerouter X needs other stuff to get the PoE out to work right.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 26, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> ER PoE is probably the easier option. the edgerouter X needs other stuff to get the PoE out to work right.


Eh, I may pass. I like the idea of it and everything it has to offer but I like to use Wifi for a couple of my devices as I don't want cables everywhere


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 26, 2018)

That was only for the router part. The rest of my wireless recommendations are still there


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 26, 2018)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I'm unknowledgeable about those items. Do they have wifi capabilities? I am always down for trying something I haven't heard of. Would THIS and THIS be the best bang here?
> 
> Edit: I lied! I love their amplifi routers! they look really awesome


I'm sitting here not fully awake, drinking coffee, eyes still pried open with toothpicks, and I read the underlined as : I lover their armpit routers. Took me 3 times to understand what I read was goofy, I mean who walks around is routers in their armpits?


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 26, 2018)

LOL gnomes


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2018)

Maybe. Do you feel you need more network performance? Any cheap router you can find at walmart would outperform it.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jul 22, 2018)

hat said:


> Maybe. Do you feel you need more network performance? Any cheap router you can find at walmart would outperform it.


Well I just want something that isnt going to drop connection. Since I am by myself and only using 30mbps I just want something thats fast reliable, the extra features are for guests like, mu mi mo etc. but I game alot and I dont want any sort of interruptions while playing etc.

edit: i recently came across this https://flash.newegg.com/product/9SIAFJW7EP9027 wasn't sure if it would be worth it or anything. I am kind of lost here, don't really wanna spend too much either


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 23, 2018)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Well I just want something that isnt going to drop connection. Since I am by myself and only using 30mbps I just want something thats fast reliable, the extra features are for guests like, mu mi mo etc. but I game alot and I dont want any sort of interruptions while playing etc.
> 
> edit: i recently came across this https://flash.newegg.com/product/9SIAFJW7EP9027 wasn't sure if it would be worth it or anything. I am kind of lost here, don't really wanna spend too much either


I think about $75-100 for a router will get you just about everything you need with good speeds. Just remember, you get what you pay for, so look for features you want or need carefully.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 25, 2018)

Updating this cause I didn’t wanna make another thread. I purchased a TP-Link P5 for waaaaay less than it was going for, 40 bucks! I haven’t seen or heard any reviews on it, could anyone help? Yes, I kind of just purchased something without doing research, but it’s a damn good price couldn’t help myself


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 26, 2018)

Touch P5? That won't support custom firmware and a quick google will give you bad news. You're pretty much screwed when it comes to custom firmware. Highly restrictive BCM chip and it stems from the display as well as other factors. TP link is also locking down a lot as well.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 26, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Touch P5? That won't support custom firmware and a quick google will give you bad news. You're pretty much screwed when it comes to custom firmware. Highly restrictive BCM chip and it stems from the display as well as other factors. TP link is also locking down a lot as well.


And what if I’m not too concerned with doing any custom firmware this time around, is it still a bad router?


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 26, 2018)

it's best to save up and get something you'll enjoy for a longer time period and not outgrow too fast. saves more money and greif over time


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2018)

Look at Netgear and TP-Link, maybe Trendnet.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 26, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Look at Netgear and TP-Link, maybe Trendnet.


Well I bought a TP-Link now I’m wondering how shitty it will actually be based on advice from people on here, hmm.


remixedcat said:


> it's best to save up and get something you'll enjoy for a longer time period and not outgrow too fast. saves more money and greif over time


well hope what I got isn’t too bad then. I didn’t think it would be , hmm


----------



## BadFrog (Sep 26, 2018)

What ru running on it? Stock or custom firmware? What model?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 26, 2018)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Well I bought a TP-Link now I’m wondering how shitty it will actually be based on advice from people on here, hmm.
> well hope what I got isn’t too bad then. I didn’t think it would be , hmm



Durvelle just got like a 1750AC recently


----------



## Jetster (Sep 26, 2018)

That WRT54GL was done 8 years ago
$50 with code TP Link A7 AC1750
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...-WirelessRouters-_-33704454-S2A5C&ignorebbr=1

I owned this router. It was the first router I had that could cover my entire house

EMCPYRU48  CODE


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 26, 2018)

You could always find an old machine, get a network card and try to make your own router with pfsense or opnsense.  And you can also get yourself a wireless nic to help out too.  Will be pricier of course but you will have full control.  Even blocking youtube ads on any device in the house!

That is what I am working on at the moment.  But for what I plan to do, I need it.  For you? Maybe not.  Maybe too much and too extreme.  But so many tutorials out there and having all that control would be great.  And a Gigabit nic card shouldn't be expensive and can do you well.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 26, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> What ru running on it? Stock or custom firmware? What model?


OP will most likely be stuck on stock. Custom firmware is tricky biz for that router


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 26, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> OP will most likely be stuck on stock. Custom firmware is tricky biz for that router


I’m fine with stock, I couldn’t really make much use of the wrtgl router when using tomato cause I had no clue what I was doing. But for someone that isn’t planning on doing that again and just wants a good router out of the box I was hoping this would be a good deal, now I’m just confused lol and a little disappointed


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 26, 2018)

hope you don't run into too many issues.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 26, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> hope you don't run into too many issues.


Me too from customer reviews it sounds pretty good but I guess you and everyone else would know more than I would until I get it tomorrow and mess with it


----------



## Kursah (Sep 26, 2018)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Me too from customer reviews it sounds pretty good but I guess you and everyone else would know more than I would until I get it tomorrow and mess with it



Give it a spin. Just because it isn't something many of us with more networking experience and knowledge would pick up doesn't mean it'll fail to meet your needs.

TPLink is cheap. You generally get what you pay for. But what I'd suggest would cost closer to the 150-200 mark to replace it. 

So try that device out, if it sucks as a router, pick up an EdgrouterX for 60 bucks or so and use the TPLink in Access Point mode to provide WiFi. It'll still be cheap and effective. If the TPLink doesn't suck for what you need, then enjoy! simple as that.

One thing you should be aware of going with these cheap home grade routers is that they're more likely to be succeptible to exploits and less likely to receive timely updates or resolutions for said exploits. 

VpnFilter was one such recent scare that even affected business grade routers.

https://arstechnica.com/information...ilter-malware-was-a-swiss-army-hacking-knife/

The caveat for a cheap router that cannot take custom firmeware is relying purely on the mfg to get around to possibly releasing such fixes for their cheap products. Obviously the business grade and higher end gear gets the attention first. 

Also do not expect high end performance, especially once you just that 10+ connected device count...even less on some really old or low end hardware. Wireless ratings are only theoretical maximums, and weak CPUs with little RAM and storage can be more easily overtaxed like a old Core2 2GB PC vs a 9900K w/16GB playing the same game at the same settings for example.

But at the end of the day, I say use it. Just be aware of the caveats and risks of going with a cheap solution to make sure your expectations of the end results are realistic.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 26, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Give it a spin. Just because it isn't something many of us with more networking experience and knowledge would pick up doesn't mean it'll fail to meet your needs.
> 
> TPLink is cheap. You generally get what you pay for. But what I'd suggest would cost closer to the 150-200 mark to replace it.
> 
> ...


Reading all of this makes me happy, lots of info and affordable alternatives as well as info on current tech and sources. The edgerouterx looks like a great alternative to what I will end up going for if the TP-Link router isn’t what I expect it to be, thank you for the suggestion. I never heard of the exploit you mentioned so I’ll have to give that a good read to full understand what’s happening. Thanks a lot for this


----------

